# IPW2200

## frobie

Has anyone had problems using the IPW2200 drivers, when I say problems I mean getting "modprob: Warning: Error inserting ieee80211_crypt Invalid module format

I get that for ieee80211 and ipw2200.  the ipw2200 says fatal however.  I had some older drivers for this on the machine before but I did an update world and I had to put the new ones on because the older ones were blocking some packages.  Any idea of how I can get teh wireless card to work again?

----------

## frobie

Could I use the ndiswrapper and then use the windows driver?

----------

## frobie

If this helps here is the code.

```

# modprobe ipw2200

WARNING: Error inserting ieee80211_crypt

(/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r10/net/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt.ko):

Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting ieee80211

(/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r10/net/ieee80211/ieee80211.ko): Invalid

module format

FATAL: Error inserting ipw2200

(/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r10/net/wireless/ipw2200.ko): Invalid

module format

```

----------

## koshia

I am also getting this error, would any veteran please help us?

----------

## quickshiftin

well i have the ipw2200 module working on my machine.  ive got an ibm r51.  one thing i noticed which i doubt is the issue is im running a 2.6.13 kernel, but should mention the module worked on an older kernels well.  however should also  mention it hung one day and i had to reboot because of it, ive not noticed the problem with the newer kernel.

the only other thing i might suggest is compiling the cryptography stuff into the kernel, that is what ive done and that is whats suggested on the wiki page, which i would take a look at too.

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_ipw2200

----------

## koshia

 *quickshiftin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> the only other thing i might suggest is compiling the cryptography stuff into the kernel, that is what ive done and that is whats suggested on the wiki page, which i would take a look at too.
> 
> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_ipw2200

 

I loaded basically the essentials and what wiki had recommended as well, but i still get that error. I tried module-rebuild and that didn't help.  Tried rebuilding kernel and that didn't do any good as well.  I am at the finish line, yet have crossed it.  Totolly frustrating me.

----------

## quickshiftin

koshia,

i realize you did not post output, but said you are having the same problem as frobie.  would you mide running

$modprobe ipw2200

then giving me the last few lines of dmesg?

seems like the problem might not have to do with ipw2200, might be the crypt stuff... have you tried something like

$modprobe ieee80211_crypt

if that deosnt work then i think there is a good chance the problem isnt ipw2200

again i should mention i have all my crpyt stuff compiled into the kernel

----------

## koshia

 *quickshiftin wrote:*   

> koshia,
> 
> i realize you did not post output, but said you are having the same problem as frobie.  would you mide running
> 
> $modprobe ipw2200
> ...

 

```
localhost koshia # modprobe ipw2200

WARNING: Error inserting ieee80211_crypt (/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo-r3/net/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting ieee80211 (/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo-r3/net/ieee80211/ieee80211.ko): Invalid module format

FATAL: Error inserting ipw2200 (/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo-r3/net/wireless/ipw2200.ko): Invalid module format

```

```
localhost koshia # modprobe ieee80211_crypt

FATAL: Error inserting ieee80211_crypt (/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo-r3/net/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt.ko): Invalid module format

```

that's what I get, and I know its not ipw2200 it is something with ieee80211 mod.

When I merged ieee80211 mod it seems there wasn't anything wrong though that's the problem.  I have loaded all the necessary modules in the menuconfig. AES, MICHAEL, CRC, ARC

```
localhost koshia # emerge ieee80211

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) net-wireless/ieee80211-1.0.3 to /

>>> md5 files   ;-) ieee80211-1.0.3.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) ieee80211-1.0.3-r1.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) ieee80211-1.0.2.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) ieee80211-1.0.3-r2.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) ieee80211-1.0.1.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/ieee80211-1.0.3-broadcast.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ieee80211-1.0.1

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ieee80211-1.0.2

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ieee80211-1.0.3

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ieee80211-1.0.3-r1

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ieee80211-1.0.3-r2

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/ieee80211-1.0.3-keep_restricted_bit.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/ieee80211-1.0.3-open_frag.patch

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) ieee80211-1.0.3.tgz

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.13-gentoo-r3

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options:

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking ieee80211-1.0.3.tgz to /var/tmp/portage/ieee80211-1.0.3/work

>>> Source unpacked.

 * Preparing ieee80211 module

Checking in /usr/src/linux/ for ieee80211 components...

make -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/ieee80211-1.0.3/work/ieee80211-1.0.3 MODVERDIR=/var/tmp/portage/ieee80211-1.0.3/work/ieee80211-1.0.3 modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.13-gentoo-r3'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ieee80211-1.0.3/work/ieee80211-1.0.3/ieee80211_module.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ieee80211-1.0.3/work/ieee80211-1.0.3/ieee80211_tx.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ieee80211-1.0.3/work/ieee80211-1.0.3/ieee80211_rx.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ieee80211-1.0.3/work/ieee80211-1.0.3/ieee80211_wx.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ieee80211-1.0.3/work/ieee80211-1.0.3/ieee80211_geo.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ieee80211-1.0.3/work/ieee80211-1.0.3/ieee80211.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ieee80211-1.0.3/work/ieee80211-1.0.3/ieee80211_crypt.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ieee80211-1.0.3/work/ieee80211-1.0.3/ieee80211_crypt_wep.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ieee80211-1.0.3/work/ieee80211-1.0.3/ieee80211_crypt_ccmp.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ieee80211-1.0.3/work/ieee80211-1.0.3/ieee80211_crypt_tkip.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/ieee80211-1.0.3/work/ieee80211-1.0.3/ieee80211.mod.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ieee80211-1.0.3/work/ieee80211-1.0.3/ieee80211.ko

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/ieee80211-1.0.3/work/ieee80211-1.0.3/ieee80211_crypt.mod.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ieee80211-1.0.3/work/ieee80211-1.0.3/ieee80211_crypt.ko

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/ieee80211-1.0.3/work/ieee80211-1.0.3/ieee80211_crypt_ccmp.mod.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ieee80211-1.0.3/work/ieee80211-1.0.3/ieee80211_crypt_ccmp.ko

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/ieee80211-1.0.3/work/ieee80211-1.0.3/ieee80211_crypt_tkip.mod.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ieee80211-1.0.3/work/ieee80211-1.0.3/ieee80211_crypt_tkip.ko

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/ieee80211-1.0.3/work/ieee80211-1.0.3/ieee80211_crypt_wep.mod.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ieee80211-1.0.3/work/ieee80211-1.0.3/ieee80211_crypt_wep.ko

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.13-gentoo-r3'

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: net-wireless/ieee80211-1.0.3

>>> Install ieee80211-1.0.3 into /var/tmp/portage/ieee80211-1.0.3/image/ category net-wireless

 * Installing ieee80211 module

 * Installing ieee80211_crypt module

 * Installing ieee80211_crypt_wep module

 * Installing ieee80211_crypt_ccmp module

 * Installing ieee80211_crypt_tkip module

man:

prepallstrip:

strip: i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip --strip-unneeded

>>> Completed installing ieee80211-1.0.3 into /var/tmp/portage/ieee80211-1.0.3/image/

>>> Merging net-wireless/ieee80211-1.0.3 to /

--- /lib/

--- /lib/modules/

--- /lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo-r3/

--- /lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo-r3/net/

--- /lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo-r3/net/ieee80211/

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo-r3/net/ieee80211/ieee80211.ko

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo-r3/net/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt.ko

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo-r3/net/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_wep.ko

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo-r3/net/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_ccmp.ko

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo-r3/net/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_tkip.ko

--- /usr/

--- /usr/include/

--- /usr/include/net/

>>> /usr/include/net/ieee80211.h

>>> /usr/include/net/ieee80211.h.orig

>>> /usr/include/net/ieee80211_crypt.h

--- /usr/share/

--- /usr/share/doc/

--- /usr/share/doc/ieee80211-1.0.3/

>>> /usr/share/doc/ieee80211-1.0.3/CHANGES.gz

>>> Safely unmerging already-installed instance...

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/doc/ieee80211-1.0.3/CHANGES.gz

--- !mtime obj /usr/include/net/ieee80211_crypt.h

--- !mtime obj /usr/include/net/ieee80211.h.orig

--- !mtime obj /usr/include/net/ieee80211.h

--- cfgpro obj /lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo-r3/net/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_wep.ko

--- cfgpro obj /lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo-r3/net/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_tkip.ko

--- cfgpro obj /lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo-r3/net/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_ccmp.ko

--- cfgpro obj /lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo-r3/net/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt.ko

--- cfgpro obj /lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo-r3/net/ieee80211/ieee80211.ko

--- cfgpro dir /lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo-r3/net/ieee80211

--- cfgpro dir /lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo-r3/net

--- cfgpro dir /lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo-r3

--- !empty dir /usr/share/doc/ieee80211-1.0.3

--- !empty dir /usr/share/doc

--- !empty dir /usr/share

--- !empty dir /usr/include/net

--- !empty dir /usr/include

--- !empty dir /usr

--- !empty dir /lib/modules

--- !empty dir /lib

>>> original instance of package unmerged safely.

 * Updating module dependencies for 2.6.13-gentoo-r3 ...                  [ ok ] * Adding module to moduledb.

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> net-wireless/ieee80211-1.0.3 merged.

>>> clean: No packages selected for removal.

>>> Auto-cleaning packages ...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.
```

----------

## quickshiftin

i tried to reproduce the output you are getting by copiling all the crypt stuff in as modules and i have not had any problems.

im kind of stumpped at this point, dont know if this will help, but its worth a shot, have you tried cmpiling an older version of ieee80211

i noticed there are three of them in portage and you are using the latest one.  i am using the latest one on my working system, but sometimes older verions work when newer ones dont

----------

## koshia

This is still no go, I tried rebuilding kernel and reupgrading my gcc 3.4 again and still having same errors. I've even tried reinstalling an older version of each thing and that did no good.

----------

## quickshiftin

alright, ill keep looking around.  right now im trying to find some type of general reason for the module format error...

EDIT:

actually, one more question.  are other modules getting added to your running kernel without problems?  that is, are you only having a problem with the ieee80211 module?

one more thing... the code you posted before when you try to insert the module.  that is code from the command prompt, yes.  what i think will have more detailed info is the last few lines of you dmesg.  try to insert the module again and then post the last, say 15 lines of dmesg:

#modprobe ieee80211

then post the output from this command

#dmesg | tail -n 15

ps.

sorry about all the edits to this postLast edited by quickshiftin on Tue Oct 11, 2005 2:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Aonoa

Both ipw2200 and ieee80211 works perfectly for me, on 2.6.12.5 and 2.6.12.6. You're certain your /usr/src/linux symlink is pointing to the current kernel source? Have you tried unemerging both, deleting all ipw2200.ko and ieee80211.ko in /lib and then re-emerge?

----------

## koshia

yes i have done that (deleting all .ko files etc..) and i have tried reemerging it.  My kernel's 2.6.13-gentoo-r3 and i'm quite positive my symlink is pointing in the right direction, but just in case what's the command to find out?

----------

## koshia

 *koshia wrote:*   

> yes i have done that (deleting all .ko files etc..) and i have tried reemerging it.  My kernel's 2.6.13-gentoo-r3 and i'm quite positive my symlink is pointing in the right direction, but just in case what's the command to find out?

 

Okay upon typing this i also typed out dmesg and found that it saids

ieee80211: version magic '2.6.13-gentoo-r3 SMP premept PENTIUMM gcc-3.4' should be '2.6.13-gentoo-r3 SMP preempt PENTIUMM gcc-3.3'

it lists a bunch of those for some other ones as well like ieee80211_crypt, ipw2200.  Any clue?  BTW i did emerge and upgraded my gcc-3.3.6 to 3.4 using Gentoo Wiki's guide.

----------

## quickshiftin

 *koshia wrote:*   

> but just in case what's the command to find out?

 

typically the information on the command line is not as robust as the information in dmesg a program that logs kernel information.  i think theres a chance we will get some insight if you try to insert the module and then show us the info appended to dmesg

----------

## koshia

 *quickshiftin wrote:*   

>  *koshia wrote:*   but just in case what's the command to find out? 
> 
> typically the information on the command line is not as robust as the information in dmesg a program that logs kernel information.  i think theres a chance we will get some insight if you try to insert the module and then show us the info appended to dmesg

 

I'll give you guys the information on the dmesg as soon as i get gnome running, and it's taking a while.

----------

## quickshiftin

what is the output from

gcc-config -c

----------

## koshia

 *quickshiftin wrote:*   

> what is the output from
> 
> gcc-config -c

 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4

Using a Centrino laptop.

----------

## quickshiftin

i think i found some info that points us in the right direction, but i still have one more question.  are you using lilo?  if so have you run

#lilo

since you recompiled your kernel w/ the gcc-3.4compiler?

also give me the output of

#less /proc/version | tail -n 1

----------

## koshia

 *quickshiftin wrote:*   

> i think i found some info that points us in the right direction, but i still have one more question.  are you using lilo?  if so have you run
> 
> #lilo
> 
> since you recompiled your kernel w/ the gcc-3.4compiler?
> ...

 

I using Grub,

less /proc/version | tail -n 1

Linux version 2.6.13-gentoo-r3 (root@livecd) (gcc version 3.3.6 (gentoo 3.3.6, sp-3.3.6-1.0, pie-8.7. :Cool: ) #1 SMP Mon Oct 10 16:55:04 CDT 2005

----------

## koshia

I will be reloading Gentoo Again because everything's heywire now... i emerged grub and there's several errors with files being there but not on the Manifest... etc. etc .etc... i'm just gonna reload once again, but I know i'll have the same situation, so please if you could continue on with what you were trying to help me and i'll try to get gentoo loaded asap again.  Thanks.

----------

## quickshiftin

i dont know if you need to reload yet.  do you have another system you could get by with for a while?  getting this one to work will help you out a lot i think...

anyway, the output from /proc/version indicates your kernel was compiled with the 3.3.6 version of gcc... i know you said youve recompiled and everything, but i can garuntee thats not the kernel you are currently running.

did you just add grub or have you been using lilo and recently switched to grub?

----------

## koshia

 *quickshiftin wrote:*   

> i dont know if you need to reload yet.  do you have another system you could get by with for a while?  getting this one to work will help you out a lot i think...
> 
> anyway, the output from /proc/version indicates your kernel was compiled with the 3.3.6 version of gcc... i know you said youve recompiled and everything, but i can garuntee thats not the kernel you are currently running.
> 
> did you just add grub or have you been using lilo and recently switched to grub?

 

I've never used lilo, and Grub was loaded when I did a fresh install of Gentoo about 2 days ago.  After doing Grub, I booted into Gentoo and su root and then do the wiki GCC-3.4 upgrade.

And oh yeah, i'm currently using my PC desktop to communicate as Gnome failed to load on Gentoo.

----------

## Aonoa

"ls -l /usr/src" will tell you where the linux symlink points to. If it's not pointing to the proper directory, just remove it "rm -rf /usr/src/linux" and do a new symlink with "ln -sf /usr/src/kernel-source-direcory /usr/src/linux".

EDIT: In the case you need to do this, you will also need to re-emerge the modules.

----------

## koshia

 *eonic wrote:*   

> "ls -l /usr/src" will tell you where the linux symlink points to. If it's not pointing to the proper directory, just remove it "rm -rf /usr/src/linux" and do a new symlink with "ln -sf /usr/src/kernel-source-direcory /usr/src/linux".
> 
> EDIT: In the case you need to do this, you will also need to re-emerge the modules.

 

ls -l /usr/src gets me:

total 4

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 oct 10 22:01 linux -> linux-2.6.13-gentoo-r3

drwxr-xr-x 19 root root 4096 oct 11 08:12 linux-2.6.13-gentoo-r3

I removed the pointer and replaced with a new one.  I re-emerged the ipw2200 and did modprobe ieee80211 w/o any problem, but the ipw2200 mod still gives me the same error.

----------

## quickshiftin

i noticed from your output earlier

 *Quote:*   

> Linux version 2.6.13-gentoo-r3 (root@livecd) (gcc version 3.3.6 (gentoo 3.3.6, sp-3.3.6-1.0, pie-8.7.) #1 SMP Mon Oct 10 16:55:04 CDT 2005

 

are you 100% sure you are booted into your installed version of linux or are you accidentally booting from the cd still?

notice when i run

less /proc/version | tail -n 1

you see the name of my current user and machine in the output

Linux version 2.6.13-gentoo (root@rarea51) (gcc version 3.4.4 (Gentoo 3.4.4, ssp-3.4.4-1.0, pie-8.7. :Cool: ) #6 Mon Oct 10 10:25:44 CDT 2005

the other thing that makes me think you are still running the live cd is the live cd 2.6 kernel supports smp, and you said you have a centrino laptop which is not hyperthreaded nor dual core so i dont know why you would have smp compiled in your kernel

yank that cd and reboot your machine...

----------

## Aonoa

Here is my output: 

```
Linux version 2.6.12.6 (root@mister) (gcc version 3.4.4 (Gentoo 3.4.4-r1, ssp-3.4.4-1.0, pie-8.7.8)) #2 Sun Oct 9 01:30:28 Local time zone must be set--see zic manua
```

I also think you might not actually be running the new kernel, or the same kernel you've built from those sources. Did you remember to mount /boot before copying bzImage over? have you double checked your grub entries, that it points to the right kernel?

----------

## koshia

Okay I have no clue what you just said but ummm lol, let's just say I don't have the CD in the laptop when I boot my machine and yes, I realize the output states i'm booting root@livecd, i am not.  I don't know why or how it would say that.  About the SMP thing, I have no clue what that is nor did I want or knew that it was compiled.  I'm a straight up noob so I wouldn't know what I had done.  About the mounting, I followed the direction given on the 2005.1 gentoo x86 all in one manual to install it and i did step by step SEVERAL times before I got this right, so i'm quite positive that I mounted the /boot/ before i copied stuff into it.  

I will try to reload GEntoo from scratch again since I have no clue where I am now and all my files seems to be invalid.  This may give me more expierience solving this situation, but I very positive once I reload Gentoo again, I will have the same problem with this wifi mod.   I will give it a try with the reload and tell you if it works or not, If you have any information on the SMP and what NOT TO DO, please do post it as I will check when I get to that stage. 

thanks for the help eonic and quickshiftn..

----------

## Aonoa

Well, re-install if you want but I'm not sure it's necessary yet. Did you install the kernel manually (make menuconfig etc..) or with "genkernel"? did you do grub manually (running grub and editing grub.conf yourself) or with "grub-install"? I've had students in my class using the automatic methods and ending up with problems, after they used the manual method instead things started working.

----------

## koshia

 *eonic wrote:*   

> Well, re-install if you want but I'm not sure it's necessary yet. Did you install the kernel manually (make menuconfig etc..) or with "genkernel"? did you do grub manually (running grub and editing grub.conf yourself) or with "grub-install"? I've had students in my class using the automatic methods and ending up with problems, after they used the manual method instead things started working.

 

I never do automatic unless its really ut-most sensitive that my eyes might miss something.  But grub and menuconfig I did manually myself because i am not using some of the prescribed or suggested things in accordance with the x86 manual.

----------

## Aonoa

Alright, what does your grub.conf look like and what contents do you have in /boot ? A reminder to do "mount /boot" first.

----------

## quickshiftin

could it be that /boot was not mounted when a fresh version of the kernel was built?  that is why his system is booting to an old kernel...  im fairly sure the /etc/fstab in the installation manual does not have /boot mounting at boot time.  i know my fstab is based on the config from the install doc and i have to mount it every time i recompile my kernel (bear in mind though im still a lilo guy w/ ambitions to migrate to grub  :Wink:  ) but i still think the /boot partitions needs mounted for the fresh source to get copied over, no?

----------

## Aonoa

Indeed, you have to mount /boot every time you make a new kernel before you can copy it over. That is unless you deviate from the install doc's /etc/fstab suggestion and make sure /boot is mounted automatically during startup. However, it's safer/more secure to keep it umounted normally.

----------

## koshia

Okay so i reloaded and used an older kernel 2.6.12-r6 and ipw2200 works absolutely fine.  I'm going to go and update my GCC + my system and see if it works that way.  I will also be using xfce4 instead of gnome.  Any hints or any suggestions before I start?  Thanks

Also, just to be sure i dont screw up rebuilding kernel

i have to first emerge gentoo-sources then follow the procedures after that from the x86 manual until I copy arch/i386 etc... stuff. correct?

----------

## Aonoa

```
emerge gentoo-sources && ln -sf /usr/src/gentoo-sources-2.6.13-r3 /usr/src/linux && cd /usr/src/linux && make menuconfig && make && make modules_install
```

Then:

```
mount /boot && cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.13-r3
```

Finish off with editing grub.conf.

Xfce4 is a very nice WM, it's not as "loaded" as Gnome is and pretty. Since I don't use gnome or kde, I usually add "-gnome -kde" to USE flags in /etc/make.conf.

EDIT: Oh, and you'll again of course have to re-emerge ieee80211 and ipw2200.

----------

## koshia

okay everything seems alright right now with gentoo kernel 2.6.13-gentoo-r3 and i'm in the process of upgrading my GCC to 3.4 from 3.3.4 I hope it doesn't crap out again, do i need to recompile kernel after i go gcc upgrade?

----------

## quickshiftin

i was going to post a minute ago but hesitated...

it was unclear whether you were intending to upgrade the kernel before or after you upgraded the compiler.

just out of curiosity why do you want to upgrade in the first place?  i think i ended up upgrading on my system during the install because gcc-3.3.x doesnt support the march=pentium-m compiler option

i think you can upgrade the compiler and youll be fine just going on compiling in new things, but the main point of the upgrade is to optimize compiled code.  in the HOWTO Migrate to GCC 3.4 wiki page

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Migrate_to_GCC_3.4

users are given the following advice

 *Quote:*   

> Re-emerge your System & World Packages
> 
> It is now adviseable to run the following commands to at least re-emerge the contents of system:
> 
> # emerge -e system 
> ...

 

----------

## koshia

I am doing it for the same reason you are, i am on centrino there for Pentium M and gcc 3.3 does not support p-M so i'm going to upgrade.  I am currently doing th ermerge system and world and updating the stuff... Thanks.

EDIT: BTW, do i change the -march= .... in the /etc/make.conf to P-M after i merged gcc3.4 OR do i do it AFTER I emerge system and world update?

----------

## Aonoa

You change the -march option after you have compiled gcc 3.4.4 and set it as the default compiler. Then "emerge -e system", I did emerge -e system twice but not really necessary if you do "emerge -e system && emerge -e world".

----------

## koshia

Okay I changed the -march after I upgraded gcc-3.4 twice before and this error came about.  This time, I did it after i did the emerge -e system && world and then changed it.  It works fine now and I recompiled the kernel as well.  Everything is in order and seems to be working perfectly, except I don't know how to configure it and that will the next stage for me.  I'd like to thank both of you guys for helping me out with this ordeal.

By the way, after succesfully getting ipw2200 and gentoo to work together, my window's PC HDD crashed... how ironic.  so now only thing that works is my Gentoo  :Smile: .

Again, thanks you guys and I really appreciate it.

-Son

----------

## quickshiftin

no prob man.  if you need help w/ the kernel config read around and if you have questions start up another post.

also please take a minute to edit your first post on this thread making the title read IPW2200 (SOLVED)

so the other members in the community know this issue is no longer pending  :Very Happy: 

also good luck and enjoy that gentoo box  :Wink: 

----------

## Aonoa

My pleasure, I'm just happy you're able to enjoy a working Gentoo box now. There is no better.  :Smile: 

About kernel editing, never do too much at once before you get used to what is what. Do small changes, if you want a small kernel use modules instead of removing the features. However, some things can't be modulized, such as your root filesystem type. There's just too much to mention quickly here and now. I'd just try, try again, fail, learn, read, try again, succeed.  :Smile: 

My best tip would be to find a naming system that you use for the kernels you keep in /boot, and also keep a copy of the same kernels .config file there as well.

Example:

```
config-2.6.12.6

kernel-2.6.12.6
```

And never overwrite a working kernel. Keep several different kernel entries in grub if you start experimenting, so you know you always have at least one entry that works.

----------

## koshia

 *quickshiftin wrote:*   

> no prob man.  if you need help w/ the kernel config read around and if you have questions start up another post.
> 
> also please take a minute to edit your first post on this thread making the title read IPW2200 (SOLVED)
> 
> so the other members in the community know this issue is no longer pending 
> ...

 

I tried putting [SOLVED] but i realized i'm not the original author of this thread. So a moderator/admin assistance is required.

----------

## quickshiftin

my bad man, i forgot myself.  i wondered what happened to that guy...

----------

